# Sommeil



## Nounou du pôle (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à vous toute , je me raproche de vous les pros pour avoir des conseils sur le sommeil d’un bébé en garde (9mois). La petite puce vient à la maison depuis 1 mois , adaptation un peu difficile mais on y arrive tt doucement . Le problème que j’ai est que quand papa ou maman me l’amène à 8h30 elle a déjà fait sa sieste du matin , ils font sonner le réveil à 6h30 , la réveille lui donne le bib s’en allumer la lumière et il se recouche jusqu’à 8h et me l’amène à 8h30 . Le matin elle ne veut pas rendormir normal elle a son contat de sommeil et je comprends !! Sauf que quand arrive 11h/30 elle veut dormir , elle est très énervée et impossible de prendre le déjeuner elle veut même pas ouvrir la bouche . Résultat des courses je la couche et elle dort 2h30/3h impossible de la réveiller , elle se réveille vers 15h le ventre vide et à tellement faim que le goûter et difficile à prendre aussi , l’après midi et très compliqué jusqu’au retour de papa et maman . J’ai expliqué au parents que le matin une fois réveiller ils ne doivent pas la recoucher et quand elle arrive on fait un temps échange avec les copains et vers 9 h/9h30  faire sa sieste du matin . Ils me disent oui oui et tout les jours ils arrivent en me disant elle a déjà fait sa sieste du matin . Je sais plus quoi penser et quoi faire … merci de vos conseils


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour alors la solution n'est pas simple . Les parents ont donné une habitude à leur petite qui convient bien à leur organisation puisqu'ils disent oui oui et continue !
Seulement ce n'est pas idéal pour une longue matinée chez nounou sans sieste.
Si par hasard tu n'as que cette petite en accueil tu lui donnes son déjeuner à 11h et sieste a 11h30. Le sommeil est important mais une alimentation régulière aussi.


----------



## mamytata (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, si je comprend bien les parents réveillent l'enfant à 6h30 pour le biberon et ensuite tout le monde retourne se coucher.

Ils sont fous ces parents....... Qu'ils laisse l'enfant se réveiller seul le matin et là il aura un rythme normal.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je comprend pas pourquoi les PE réveil bébé a 6h30 🤔
La solution est simple qu il laisse dormir bébé jusqu'à ce qu il se réveil tout seul si au pire a 7h45 elle est pas réveiller la oui il peuvent la réveiller lui donner son bib changer la couche l habiller et vous l enmener pour 8h30 
Quand elle arrive à 8h30 on peu pas dire qu elle a fait sa sieste du matin elle a juste continuer sa nuit .
Si elle ne dort pas chez vous le matin Vous pouvez aussi avancer l heure du repas 10h45 11h et après hop au dodo 
Mais si les parents arrête de la réveiller a 6h30 pour la refaire dormir après les choses devrait s arranger


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ces parents là reveille à 6h30
Dites leur de la laisser dormir au moins jusqu'à 7h30
Elle prend son biberon et ensuite ils vous la dépose à 8h30

Comme ça vous pouvez lui proposer la sieste de 10h00 à 11h00 
Repas à 11h30 
Et sieste de l'après midi vers 14h00

Cest un rythme p'us adéquat avec l'âge de cet enfant


----------



## Nounou du pôle (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours , j’ai pas que cette petite puce  j’ai deux grands de 2 ans 1/2 et la sortie du matin est primordiale nous sortons un petit 3/4 le matin , même pendant la promenade elle ne veut pas dormir c’est une petite qui lutte jusqu’au dernier moment  . Oui oui les parents se recouche avec l’enfant … surtout que la maman travaille en crèche donc je pense qu’elle doit savoir le rythme d’un enfant et je pense pas qu’elle accepterait cela en crèche , car les bébés sont complètement déboussolés si il n’y a pas de sieste le matin


----------



## B29 (27 Septembre 2022)

Si elle prends son biberon à 6h30 le matin, il faut lui donner son déjeuner vers 11h. Puis la mettre au lit vers 11h30/11h45, elle sera en décalé avec les autres enfants mais ce n'est pas très grave. Le tout c'est qu'elle puisse dormir pendant au moins deux bonnes heures en début d'après-midi.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Alors lui donner son repas à 11h et hop après au lit

dire aux parents de la laisser dormir jusqu’a 7h30, à quoi bon de la réveiller à 6h30 ! 

⚠️ Leur dire l’IMPORTANCE DU SOMMEIL

Et leur dire qu’elle est tellement fatiguée qu’elle s’endort AVANT le repas etc.

Là il faut dire la vérité pour un électro choc aux parents. Un bébé qui buvait du coca dans son bib TRÈS GROS SOUCIS au début. Le bébé dormait de 8h à 14h/15h. Elle a demandé aux parents de revoir leur façon de faire et depuis début de semaine dernière, le gamin est de nouveau réglé comme les copains.

Gros gros problème avec certains parents, c’est DINGUE de tout leur dire ! La logique ils ne connaissent pas à priori.

Donc parler avec les parents FRANCHEMENT. Pauvre gosse ...


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement c'est très curieux d'imposer un reveil si tôt juste pour donner un bib' puis tous se recoucher jusqu'à 8h, c'est bien la 1ere fois que j'entends ça!
Si bébé se reveille à 6h30 et a faim on lui donne à manger mais on ne le reveille pas, surtout pas à 6h30, surtout qu'il n'y a pas besoin de lui donner un biberon à cette heure là pour ensuite de la déposer! 
Je leur demanderais pourquoi ce choix que rien n'impose?
Je leur demanderais aussi comment font ils le WE? Quel est le rythme de cette puce chez eux quand elle y est toute une journée? J'imagine qu'eux non plus ne peuvent la recoucher à 9h si elle est reveillée à 8h? A quelle heure mange t elle son repas de midi? Etc.

Sinon je pense que sachant qu'elle est reveillée à 8h, je ne lui proposerais une sieste qu'à 10h, 10h30 de manière à manger entre 12h et 12h30, elle repartirait dormir qu'à 14h. A 9 mois elle a besoin de 2 siestes au moins par jour, certains vont même faire une sieste courte encore de 18 à 19h avant le bain et le repas du soir. 
Pour moi c'est l'idée des Parents qu'elle "a déjà fait sa sieste du matin" entre 6h30 et 8h. 
Perso je pense qu'on a coupé sa nuit en lui proposant un bib' à 6h30 et qu'elle a fini sa nuit ensuite jusqu'à 8h, ce n'est pas "la sieste du matin" car nombre de bébé, si on les laisse faire se réveillent naturellement entre 7h30 et 8h le matin, petit-dejeunent, font une sieste entre 10h et 11h30, dejeunent, repartent au lit entre 14 et 16h, goûtent...


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Elle travaille en crèche 🙌😅 

comme on dit 
« c’est le cordonnier le + mal chaussé » 

Pauvres bébés dans les crèches AU SECOURS ... LA PMI D’URGENCE y faire une descente


----------



## Nounou du pôle (27 Septembre 2022)

Chantou comme dit plus haut j’ai tt expliqué , ils veulent rien savoir …. Pour le déjeuner à 11h elle ne veut rien prendre les parents lui donne comme ils me disent vers 11h50/12h . Hier c’est mamie qui me l’a amené elle ne l’avait pas recouché et la journée a été parfaite ! J’ai bien insisté sur le fait qu’elle n’avait pas dormi avec mamie tt était impeccable et ce matin rebelote !!


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

leur dire que si ils ne changent pas leur façon de faire vous vous mettrez a la recherche d'un autre contrat pour les remplacer très vite peut aussi les faire réagir ?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (27 Septembre 2022)

Idem que les collègues c'est pas une sieste avant 8h c'est sa fin de nuit
Tout le monde se réveille exprès pour un bib a 6h30 
N'importe quoi ils ont vu jouer sa où ?
Si les parents ne sont pas conscients de leur bêtises vous êtes mal barré


----------



## Nounou du pôle (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda pour tes conseils 😊 , les parents me disent que le week-end il Font pareil et que tt se passe très bien un gentil bébé qui mange bien pas d’énervement pour le déjeuner et qui dort que l’après-midi … des journées impeccables !! Je veux voir les vidéos 😂 blague à part , j’espère me faire comprendre par les parents car cela devient épuisant pour tous le monde de passer des journées comme cela …


----------



## Nounou du pôle (27 Septembre 2022)

Comme tu dis kikine si on arrive pas à trouver un terrain d’entente je pense arrête car les journées sont épuisantes pour moi et les loulous dès le matin j’ai ma petite boule au ventre pour me dire comment va se passer la journée … merci à vous ttes pour vos conseils on se sent moins seul 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Idem Kikine

Alors ma collègue qui commençait au début en avoir « marre » car le bébé « COCA » qui dort de 8h à 14h/15h ce n’est pas du tout normal,

La mère un moment donné lui a dit « je ne comprends pas le week-end ça se passe très bien et le soir quand je reviens de chez vous il veut dormir »

Donc elle lui a posé des questions

Déjà d’une elle le met aussitôt à dormir dès 17h30 et il dort jusqu’à 19h30 🧐

« OK  en ayant dormi non stop de 8h à 15h bizarre, voir peut-être le médecin car il ne devrait pas été épuisé ! »

Le repas du soir ? Un bib de soupe et yaourt

Donc elle lui a dit de lui donner un

« repas consistant pour qu’il évite de vous réveiller dès 23h et plusieurs fois dans la nuit, donc normal qu’il soit épuisé, car il n’a pas le ventre plein et donc pleure car il a FAIM « 🍼🍔🥩🥯🤪

Elle eu beaucoup de mal à l’entendre mais comme elle lui a fait comprendre que SI elle ne faisait pas d’effort, elle arrêterait le contrat. 🛑

Un moment donné, obligée de dire ce qu’il en est.

Résultat :

elle lui a donné À MANGER à sa faim et il ne se réveille qu’UNE FOIS donc le matin il n’est pas épuisé.

Il a maintenant 10 mois 1/2.

PS aux AM : un intrus dans le texte, lequel 🤪


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Hum, curieux de vouloir faire grandir ce bébé plus vite que la musique en lui faisant zapper la sieste du matin en prétendant qu'elle a déjà été faite (de 6h30 à 8h). Ne dormir que l'apres midi, en général ce n'apparait qu'à partir de 18 mois - 2 ans, dans ce cas alors l'enfant mange plus tôt (vers 11h30) au début de ce changement de rythme car il ne tient pas plus longtemps.
Travailler en creche n'est pas une garantie absolue de savoir bien ce que sont les besoins fondamentaux des bébés.
Ca ne nous exempte pas de voir ce qui nous arrange: j'ai pas envie que mon bébé dorme aussi le matin parce que je n'ai pas envie moi même de devoir rester enfermée à la maison aussi le matin (notament quand il y a fratrie ce n'est pas rare) ou bien j'ai peur que mon bébé ne soit pas assez développé s'il dort trop longtemps en journée, ou bien j'ai peur qu'il ne dorme plus aussi bien la nuit quand moi j'ai besoin qu'il dorme pour moi même me reposer. Evidement si on est la dedans les Parents vont avoir beaucoup de mal à l'admettre car cela voudrait dire qu'ils ne sont pas assez à l'écoute des besoins de leur bébé. 
Ceci étant dit, en étant reveillée à 8h le matin cette petite à son âge ne devrait pas avoir du mal à s'endormir le matin si tu le lui propose au bon moment pour elle alors oui il va falloir trouver à harmoniser tout ça aussi avec les besoins de tes autres accueillis qui eux sont plus grands et n'ont plus besoins de sieste le matin.
J'insisterais quand même pour leur demander pourquoi reveille t il leur bébé pour le nourrir à 6h30 alors qu'ils ont la chance d'avoir le temps de le laisser se reveiller par lui même? De plus du coup le bib' est sacrément loin du dejeuner de midi pour un bébé qui devrait avoir environ 4h entre chaque repas, c'est curieux...


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Septembre 2022)

Et bien oui ils sont fous ces 2 là !!! si la petite dort il la laisse dormir et la réveille pour avoir le temps de lui donner son 1er biberon du matin mais ils ne la recouchent surtout pas ! oh que cela m'énerverait des PE pareils !!! Elle travaille en crèche ? et alors elle a la science infuse !!! perso ici les petits prennent vite le rythme que je leur donne cela se fait naturellement (ne vous inquiétez pas) ainsi si il y a des plus grands et bien personne n'est pénalisé par la sieste d'un plus petit qui n'est pas "réglé" et on peut vacquer aux occupations de chacun promenade activités etc ... là je ne sais pas ce que cela va donner mais vous allez avoir du mal à arriver à quelque chose avec cette petite il ne respecte pas votre organisation ... en tout cas si elle tombe de sommeil 2ème biberon avant la sieste de l'AM car là elle est déboussolée et elle "saute" un repas/biberon car je suppose qu'elle a commencé la diversification ? en plus ils seront bien emmerdés pour le soir comme cela ils vont comprendre ...


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

En général ceux qui travaillent en crèche comme employeur c’est à FUIR à tout prix. 

J’ai eu une employeur dont SA mère y travaillait et c’était une CALAMITÉ… gros dossier transmis à la PMI j’étais sa 4eme AM ! Je ne l’ai su qu’après …

Une collègue en ce moment idem l’employeur travaille en crèche … problème relationnel et de communication 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, peut-être elles savent + qu’une AM … ou croient savoir + qu’une AM …


----------



## Nounou du pôle (29 Septembre 2022)

Cc les filles merci pour vos retours , lundi soir grosse discussion avec la maman . Je lui ai demandé si elle avait beaucoup d’enfants à la crèche qui on fait soit disant leur sieste avant leur venu , réponse bin non !! Donc je lui ai bien fait comprendre que si cela continuerait de lever la puce à 6h30 et non la laisse dormir jusqu’à qu’elle se réveille tte seule , je pense que j’arrêterai le contrat car cela Perturbe énormément l’enfant au niveau de sa journée( grosse prise de conscience de la maman vu la tête qu’elle a fait quand je lui ai dit  ). Mercredi matin et aujourd’hui la maman a laissé sa puce se réveille tte seule à 7h30 résultat des courses sieste le matin vers 9h30 jusqu’à 10h40 , bon déjeuner et bonne sieste hier aprèm . Belle journée pluvieuse


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Et oui tu as eu raison @Nounou du pôle d'avoir remit les pendules à l'heure. 
si tu estimes que le rythme imposé à cet enfant n'est pas dans son intérêt et la perturbé il fallait agir

Quelques fois il faut menacer du rupture de contrat pour que les parents prennent enfin conscience que ça ne fonctionnera pas si ils ne se décide pas à faire quelques concessions et revoir leur habitude de vie 

Bravo 👏


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Super si ça rentre dans l'ordre.

J'ai déjà travaillé pour une PE travaillant en creche et c'était une excellente collaboration.
Pour autant ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille dans le milieu de la petite enfance qu'on sait observer avec objectivité et recul son propre enfant, sa situation familiale, son rythme... sinon nos enfants à nous seraient absolument parfait car nous serions des Mamans fabuleusement à 100% au top. Bon moi je pense que mes enfants sont extraordinaires mais j'ai conscience d'avoir un gros (très gros) parti pris!
Tout ça pour dire que oui ça a du être un choc et même désagréable d'être prise en défaut pédagogique mais le plus important c'est qu'elle ait pu avoir l'intelligence de ne pas se braquer et se rendre compte que l’œil extérieur de Nounou était positif. Un jour l'une et l'autre vous pourrez en rire.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

BRAVO Nounou du pôle

Avoir dit rapidement le problème et aussi possibilité d’arrêt de contrat ça remet les pendules à l’heure 👍👏

Alors « normalement »  elle devrait se calmer jusqu’à la prochaine fois … c’est « automatique » …. J’espère que non


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Le bébé COCA ça se passe hyper bien aussi avec ma collègue. Il a fallu tout revoir avec la maman qui malgré déjà un grand de 11 ans je crois, ne se rappelait plus comment faire vis à vis de son bébé.

Elle a eu du mal à l’écouter au départ mais malgré tout l’a fait car ma collègue n’a pas « lâché » l’affaire. Tous les matins et soirs c’était compte-rendus  des 2 cotés pour trouver LA solution.

Le petit de 11 mois ne dort même plus le matin, mange super bien, fait des activités de bébé, belle sieste de 2h 1/2 voir 3h, méconnaissable et est évidemment joyeux et non grincheux.

Quel changement pour tout le monde et dort ENFIN la nuit … normal car il a eu une vie normale la journée 👍

Donc NE PAS HÉSITER à en parler aux parents quand ça ne va pas, et savoir pourquoi … en général les explications des parents ouvrent des solutions


----------



## emmanou21 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, les parents sont très compliqué, j'ai le cas d'une petite 14mois après les vac retour septembre, tout allait bien avant, si la petite redort le matin et sieste apmidi ça lui convient pas car elle dit trop dormi, si pas de sieste le matin, elle dit pas assez dormi, c'est compliqué chez elle. si elle dort jusqu'à 15h pas assez, jusqu'à 16h trop, 15h30 ça ne va pas non plus, elle me saoule....


----------



## kikine (30 Septembre 2022)

emmanou21 a dit: 


> Bonjour, les parents sont très compliqué, j'ai le cas d'une petite 14mois après les vac retour septembre, tout allait bien avant, si la petite redort le matin et sieste apmidi ça lui convient pas car elle dit trop dormi, si pas de sieste le matin, elle dit pas assez dormi, c'est compliqué chez elle. si elle dort jusqu'à 15h pas assez, jusqu'à 16h trop, 15h30 ça ne va pas non plus, elle me saoule....


ben dans ce cas c'est simple... la maman me dit qu'elle a pas assez dormi "désolée mais la pmi m'interdit de l'assommer a coup de pelle pour qu'elle dorme"
quand elle a trop dormi "désolée madame mais la pmi nous interdit de réveiller un bébé qui dort, ils considèrent ça comme étant de la maltraitance donc je la laisse dormir"


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Emmanou21

C’est vrai que c’est HYPER saoulant ce genre de parents

Malgré tout que c’est l’enfant qui décide de son sommeil et que l’on ne peut le réveiller et mettre en avant que ça fait partie de notre formation et de nos obligations vis à vis de l’enfant et aussi de la *PMI* qui considérera comme de la *maltraitance 

PMI et MALTRAITANCE ça arrêtera vite le « dialogue » 

Et un enfant qui ne dort pas chez lui c’est qu’il y a un problème chez eux 

Why : l’enfant a-t-il mangé a sa faim ? Ventre plein OUI ? NON ?

Non 👉🏼 Donc lui donner du CONSISTANT 😩🥯🥐🥞🍔🤪

X fois du VÉCU et après TOUT ROULE l’enfant a bien dormi 

Bah oui c’est NORMAL ! *


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bravo tu as trouvé la solution tout en faisant comprendre a la maman l'intérêt de son enfant.


----------

